# Kitchen renovations



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone have any recommendations for getting kitchen renovations done. This would including knocking down part of a wall to open up the area between the kitchen and the dining room, putting a something like a breakfast bar in place (making the whole area seem a bit bigger, and letting more light through etc). Would then also need a redesigned kitchen, including moving and adding electrical points as well as having new units and worktops.

Obviously it would be good to keep the costs down as much as possible, but at the same time don't want a bodge job done.

Any suggestions on who to contact (or who to avoid) would be appreciated, especially if you have had anything similar done and are happy with the results.

Thanks.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

We have just finished using a company called The Big Fit out for refurb to the our Villa excluding the kitchen that's next but they have done a great job on our bathroom and they seem to specialise on kitchens and bathrooms. You will find them easy with Internet search. If you struggle send me a message and in will give you Jason's number. There is also a company called Roseville who I'm about to use for our extension they also do kitchen. I have used them before when I worked in construction industry. Again you can find them easy on Internet but if struggle I will send you Danny's number.


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks, just had a quick look at the big fit out website. Was going to contact them and find out what they can do, but it seems they don't work in the area I'm in (Centro in The Villa).

Roseville don't seem to have a lot of info on their site, but I get the feeling they are not going to be the cheapest in the world...


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I would still give Jason at The Big Fitout a call he lives in Victory Heights so The Villa not that far away. Neither of them are going to be the cheapest. They are both British run so you are paying for a certain standard. You can get cheaper but as usual you gets what you pay for.


----------

